# Deactivated



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

So today while driving the pm rush I was deactivated. Uber reason is I solicited other ride sharing platforms in my car. 

I never do, and asked by pax if I do this full time I just say yes and that I drive for both within the city. That's not solicitating. Nor do I have my dashboard filled with other logos then who I'm driving for. 

Only thing I can think of is maybe a card somehow made it from a pax under my seat and it rolled out on a stop or something and a pax saw it. 

I was told to stop in to discuss. Very frustrated.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Fark man, independant contractor my ass.......


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Matt wilkison said:


> Huh?


He said you are an independent contractor and should have the right to promote other platforms.

On the plus side you still have Lyft, which is a better platform, easier to get your power driver bonuses now.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

Matt wilkison said:


> So today while driving the pm rush I was deactivated. Uber reason is I solicited other ride sharing platforms in my car.


no kidding ... I was not told that but I did happen to be deactivated the day after I did my Lyft mentor ride. God damn.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

**** the uber platform!


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

It's just very upsetting because I know I haven't solicitated Lyft at all on a uber ride nor do I have like all 3 logos displayed at anytime when I'm driving. I just have the one up I'm driving for at the time. 

I mean if asked I say I do them both, and say it's good not to have one big dog but that's not solitating. I'm bout to head to the office to hopefully clear this up.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Luke 16:3

No servant can serve two masters: for either he will hate the one, and love the other; or else he will hold to one, and despise the other.

----------

I noticed that riders give you random 1 stars when you admit to driving to others too.

It's because you insult their choice.

When they ask you why you have 2 or 3 phones on your dashboard, just say that you have 3 jealous girlfriends and need separate phone numbers for each if them.

Passenger is not your mom. Why would you confess to them?


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

It's not confessing it was answering a simple question. It's no secret most drivers drive for the other too.


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

weird shit lol...


----------



## IndoUber (Apr 17, 2015)

The pax was uber's employee may be ?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Riders don't like hearing about other services while they're in an Uber. For some reason they get really offended and write in about it.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Hmm, now I'm rethinking having stacks of Lyft referral cards by the door handle...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Riders don't like hearing about other services while they're in an Uber. For some reason they get really offended and write in about it.


if they ask him if he's driving for other services, would seem odd for them to be offended about it

pax story and driver's story of not soliciting just doesnt add up

also, would Uber deactivate you after ONE pax complaining, or ten?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Bottom line: people suck.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Also very hypocritical given that uber actively encourages recruiting lyft drivers during lyft rides. My advice is to read through the contract and see what termination clauses there are and what the required notice is. Immediate deactivation (or contact termination) is pretty rare in the IC world because immediate termination is generally a power reserved for an employer, not a contract partner.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

**** them.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

And just think, some people post threads called " uber is lovable. " 
And when i disagree, they call me a hater, between this and the santander lease thread, is it any wonder i hate uber?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> And just think, some people post threads called " uber is lovable. "
> And when i disagree, they call me a hater, between this and the santander lease thread, is it any wonder i hate uber?


 I remember the op on that thread had a hissyfit when I partially agreed with the title "uber is lovable, but needed some refinement, "uber is loveable to themselves." I thought that would have been a more suitable title.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> if they ask him if he's driving for other services, would seem odd for them to be offended about it
> 
> pax story and driver's story of not soliciting just doesnt add up
> 
> also, would Uber deactivate you after ONE pax complaining, or ten?


All it takes for some issues is just one complaint. Soliciting/promoting other ride share service is one of them. Doesn't matter if the stories match up, it's instant deactivation then any investigation will take place.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> All it takes for some issues is just one complaint. Soliciting/promoting other ride share service is one of them. Doesn't matter if the stories match up, it's instant deactivation then any investigation will take place.


 could a driver get deactivated if they found out that he/she was selling their kids girlscout cookies to uber pax.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> could a driver get deactivated if they found out that he/she was selling their kids girlscout cookies to uber pax.


I would say it would get a warning. Just off the top of my head, it doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

I spoke to Patrick the 'manager' of the Chicago region, apparently it's 'zero tolerance' and can end the partnership with uber. I had no idea of this or I wouldn't have responded to a SIMPLE question, from a pax, if I drove full time and for both services.

I said I do, I started with Lyft but do uber primarily. I dunno how that's soliciting at all. It's not like we had a big conversation about it or who I prefer. I'm trying to find someone higher up to contact. 

This comes from the ordinance ...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so we arent employees, but if pax ask us if we drive for Lyft, our only answer should be "i drive for Uber exclusively"????
otherwise mentioning Lyft or Side would get us banned?

still, why would a pax run back and tell support the driver also drives for Lyft?
still doesnt add up


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

I have no idea. It doesn't make sense to me either. I simply responded to a question from the pax.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

You should go in and talk to them.

You're not an employee. Doesn't seem right

Put them on the hot seat.

I drive for all three and have no issue discussing it with anyone in the car.

I have hAd uber employees see all the signs.

Doesn't add up.

Go down and talk to them.

Let us know how it transpires.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> You should go in and talk to them.
> 
> You're no an employee. Doesn't seem right
> 
> ...


If they want You to come in, they will reactivate you.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I give my referral cards out to peeps so they can take free rides with the othe ride shares. Haven't had an issue. 

Uber doesn't give me any compensation to not discuss ride share topics. I'm not an employee. I am contracted to bring the person from a to b. If the passenger wants to talk about other ride share companies I will talk about them. 

We have the freedom of speech. They are pushing a thin line as they cannot tell you what you can and can't say. Because that would make you an employee


----------



## LPHDN (Apr 23, 2015)

Matt wilkison said:


> So today while driving the pm rush I was deactivated. Uber reason is I solicited other ride sharing platforms in my car.
> 
> I never do, and asked by pax if I do this full time I just say yes and that I drive for both within the city. That's not solicitating. Nor do I have my dashboard filled with other logos then who I'm driving for.
> 
> ...


Contact 
Shannon Liss-Riordan

*tel* 617-994-5800 *
fax* 617-994-5801
[email protected]


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I would say it would get a warning. Just off the top of my head, it doesn't seem like a good idea.


 I could just see the headline: Driver deactivated selling girlscout cookies. That would crack me up lololol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> All it takes for some issues is just one complaint. Soliciting/promoting other ride share service is one of them. Doesn't matter if the stories match up, it's instant deactivation then any investigation will take place.


This is just bullying. And the excuse that promoting other services is somehow akin to providing a low quality ride is weak. Is Uber afraid of a little competition?

Bullying, plain and simple, in a free market of independents, supposedly. If Kelloggs told Walmart they'd "deactivate" them unless they stopped promoting Post or General Mills cereals on their shelves, Walmart would tell them to F off. I'm very much looking forward to the day that I'll be telling Uber to do just that. Wankers.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Matt wilkison said:


> I spoke to Patrick the 'manager' of the Chicago region, apparently it's 'zero tolerance' and can end the partnership with uber. I had no idea of this or I wouldn't have responded to a SIMPLE question, from a pax, if I drove full time and for both services.
> 
> I said I do, I started with Lyft but do uber primarily. I dunno how that's soliciting at all. It's not like we had a big conversation about it or who I prefer. I'm trying to find someone higher up to contact.
> 
> This comes from the ordinance ...


File a complaint with the transportation licensing committee or whatever entity in Chicago wrote the ordinance. Be sure to include the emails.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

That's crazy. Here in LA peeps have all three trade dresses in their window. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> All it takes for some issues is just one complaint. Soliciting/promoting other ride share service is one of them. Doesn't matter if the stories match up, it's instant deactivation then any investigation will take place.


Uber is a jealous god.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Matt wilkison said:


> So today while driving the pm rush I was deactivated. Uber reason is I solicited other ride sharing platforms in my car.
> 
> I never do, and asked by pax if I do this full time I just say yes and that I drive for both within the city. That's not solicitating. Nor do I have my dashboard filled with other logos then who I'm driving for.
> 
> ...


Omg! I am soooooo glad this happened to u because I have been doing this for a while & never knew it could get me in trouble. I often provide pax w/ my Lyft referral card but as of u post will NEVER do that again.

Especially since Lyft offers only *$5* for pax referrals now compared to the previous flat *$10*

Hope u don't get reactivated as u should have know better. You deserve all that is coming & I pray u loose all ur income & end up homeless.

Best of luck...


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

I went down there Saturday because I was supposed to speak to a manager on duty but I get down there only to speak to a young support rep. Some manager called me and in typical uber fashion didn't care. 

Pascal you can kiss my ass. I didn't know responding to a simple question would be took out of context. It's not like I display all my logos when driving either.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Matt wilkison said:


> I went down there Saturday because I was supposed to speak to a manager on duty but I get down there only to speak to a young support rep. Some manager called me and in typical uber fashion didn't care.
> 
> Pascal you can kiss my ass. I didn't know responding to a simple question would be took out of context. It's not like I display all my logos when driving either.


Well now u know not do it next time...

Oh wait...

The will be NO next time since u got ur a** deactivated...

Muaah hahahahahaha


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

It's not like I promoted them. I just responded to a simple question from a pax jerk


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Matt wilkison said:


> It's not like I promoted them. I just responded to a simple question from a pax jerk


Dude am just messing w/ u...

Under the true meaning of an independent contractor, what u did is perfectly within ur right. Unfortunately u work for a company who athough are in reality a transportation company, call themselves a "Technology" company in order to avoid paying all sought of fees & avoid giving ppl like u & I health insurance.

Point being, Uber has a way w/ words & aren't known to abide by their own rules.

Even if u did offer the pax a referral card -- as I have done several times -- as long as it doesn't affect the service, there is nth wrong.

I hope karma catches up to that pax that reported u. Some ppl deserve the bad omen that comes their way


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

Sorry for being testy. I'm still aggravated about this days later. 

Karma is a ***** and will catch up to that pax. This is why I prefer driving for Lyft because they treat you like a actual partner. I had a issue with them a couple months back and they were there to help me resolve it and stayed in contact. 

With uber it was a simple deactivation with no warning. Probably because I was new to them. It seems like the end of the road with them too because I've got no resolution and now they won't respond to my emails unless it's something from riders standpoint. 

I'm thinking of filing a compliant with the BACP


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Matt wilkison said:


> Sorry for being testy. I'm still aggravated about this days later.
> 
> Karma is a ***** and will catch up to that pax. This is why I prefer driving for Lyft because they treat you like a actual partner. I had a issue with them a couple months back and they were there to help me resolve it and stayed in contact.
> 
> ...


Yea Lyft treats drivers much better...


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

In my experience they sure do.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Pedruber said:


> **** the uber platform!


Hurry up with that platform, Google!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber is a jealous god.


The hammer strikes back!!


----------



## Trill Codby (Jan 12, 2015)

This is too funny. The passenger probably got a refund from uber after filing that complaint too. Haha.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Trill Codby said:


> This is too funny. The passenger probably got a refund from uber after filing that complaint too. Haha.


If it got someone deactivated on the spot, they probably did get a refund.


----------

